# what fish should i buy



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys i have a 2 gallon tank thats has babies guppies frys in it.im looking for something to put in there that will eat off the bottom and algae off the glass.i need something that wont bother my guppies frys.what can i put in there?thanks all


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

About all I can think of is maybe a couple of shrimp. As the tank is really to small even for fry.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe some snails


----------



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

betta or shrimps


----------

